# mIRC Bot soll Eggdrop Bot im script etwas ändern



## meilon (25. Februar 2004)

Hi, 
Ich administriere zwei Bots. Der eine ist der Claneigene (eggrop) und der andere mein Clone (mIRC). Nun übernimmt der Clone einige aufgaben für den Eggdrop. Aber damit jeder weiß, dass mein Clone nicht online ist, solle er eine Zeile in die Welcome-Message des eggdrops einfügen. Wie bewerkstellige ich das? Oder kann der eggdrop sein script selbständern, wenn der Clone rausgeht? Wäre nett wenn ihr mir was hilfreiches postet.

mfg
Klink


----------

